# New kitten ...



## Mrs B (11 May 2013)

We lost my sweetest, darling Small cat in January (http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=589233)
and TK has been very lonely without her. She still thinks (full of hope) that she can hear the cat flap banging, signalling Small's return... then slinks back, disappointed. 

... but today we met TK's new little sister! She's only 3 weeks old, but coming to her forever home with us in July  She is another Bengal (like TK) and has the spottiest tummy you ever did see!

Stupid, pointless post, but if you love cats, you'll understand ...


----------



## Tiffany (11 May 2013)

July will soon be here and when she arrives would love to see photos


----------



## Mrs B (11 May 2013)

Tiffany said:



			July will soon be here and when she arrives would love to see photos 

Click to expand...

Thank you! Oh you will - I promise


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 May 2013)

Whaaaat is this????????? No photos. Booooooooo. 







PS. She sounds lovely.


----------



## Mrs B (12 May 2013)

Sorry, Farcat!

Will take one of her next time I visit ...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 May 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Mrs B (12 July 2013)

So... Miss Nosy Person comes home next weekend: 







She'll be 13 weeks and is, how shall we say? a fairly strong purrsonality already ...


----------



## TrasaM (12 July 2013)

Ahhhhggghhh. Tantalising post of beautiful eyes


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 July 2013)

Ooooooh the excitement is building! 

Not long to go now.


----------



## Mrs B (13 July 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Ahhhhggghhh. Tantalising post of beautiful eyes 

Click to expand...

Sorry!  Here's a bit more of her, taken at 10 weeks ...


----------



## cptrayes (13 July 2013)

Gorgeous!  

I've got half a one and he's the strongest personality I've ever known.  Does she talk?  Mine never shuts up unless he's asleep


----------



## MagicMelon (13 July 2013)

Oh wow, what a stunning girl!!  Love Bengals, I've got two - one very like your kitten but yours is clearer marked


----------



## Mrs B (14 July 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Gorgeous!  

I've got half a one and he's the strongest personality I've ever known.  Does she talk?  Mine never shuts up unless he's asleep 

Click to expand...

Don't know about this one yet, but the other one certainly does! Especially at 4am to tell me the birdies are awake and so's her belly ... and 'Oh look! You've opened your eyes! Goody!' *bounce, bounce, yell, bounce*

Thanks, MM! Are two worse than one, or do they keep each other amused? (ie am I barmy to have another one? )


----------



## TrasaM (14 July 2013)

Beautiful kitty and what lovely markings  I've always found that two cats are less bother than one. They tend to annoy each other rather than the human. Hope they like each other. Really great that you've left her to grow a bit too before taking her. Was that deliberate or just circumstances ? 

Have you considered mating her with a big fluffy Maine Coone no E  you'd make a handsome profit on the offspring


----------



## Mrs B (14 July 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Beautiful kitty and what lovely markings  I've always found that two cats are less bother than one. They tend to annoy each other rather than the human. Hope they like each other. Really great that you've left her to grow a bit too before taking her. Was that deliberate or just circumstances ? 

Have you considered mating her with a big fluffy Maine Coone no E  you'd make a handsome profit on the offspring 

Click to expand...

Naughty, TrasaM! 

We've always had two, but never 2 Bengals ... Deliberate to leave her until after her 2nd jabs and to have a bit more time to gain confidence in herself ...


----------



## Alec Swan (14 July 2013)

Mrs B said:



			.......






Click to expand...

I don't do Ooohing and Aaahing,  generally,  but that is stunning!  My OH has just googled them,  and some are quite spectacular.  

Guess what My OH's getting for Crimbles?  She'll go APE,  but she'll get over it!  She's done a bit more research,  and just shouted through that the kittens are £425 each!  Jeez,  I wonder if they'll swap one for a lamb!

Alec.


----------



## mulledwhine (14 July 2013)

Why o why are you not my OH ???


She is beautiful x


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 July 2013)

Mulled whine I agree! 

Would love to find a man who would add to my crazy cat lady collection 

Op she is stunning!  Love that photo of her massive eyes

Oh and am afraid to tell you but 2 are usually trickier than 1  they tend to set each other off. Unless that's just ragdolls/ potential Norwegian Forest Cats!


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 July 2013)

im not a cat person but she is GAWGUSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cptrayes (14 July 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I don't do Ooohing and Aaahing,  generally,  but that is stunning!  My OH has just googled them,  and some are quite spectacular.  

Guess what My OH's getting for Crimbles?  She'll go APE,  but she'll get over it!  She's done a bit more research,  and just shouted through that the kittens are £425 each!  Jeez,  I wonder if they'll swap one for a lamb!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

You have a LAMB worth £425 ???  What is it - a gold plated Texel. ????


----------



## Mrs B (14 July 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I don't do Ooohing and Aaahing,  generally,  but that is stunning!  My OH has just googled them,  and some are quite spectacular.  

Guess what My OH's getting for Crimbles?  She'll go APE,  but she'll get over it!  She's done a bit more research,  and just shouted through that the kittens are £425 each!  Jeez,  I wonder if they'll swap one for a lamb!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Price depends whether they're for breeding or not. This one's lovely, but not of the right 'quality' for breeding - but we don't care as Bengals make us laugh because of who they are. They're like a cross between a cat and a Border terrier.

Mind you, I have loved all the cats I've 'owned': found, given, inherited, rescued, bought ... I love the fact that they live on their terms only and hence you always know where you are with them. (The bottom of the pile )

Thanks for all your kind comments  and I'll keep you posted - will have to introduce the girls slowly, methinks


----------



## Mrs B (14 July 2013)

cptrayes said:



			You have a LAMB worth £425 ???  What is it - a gold plated Texel. ????  

Click to expand...

It'll still decide to die of something weird - it's the reason sheep were created - to strive to die in a way no other sheep has thought of before


----------



## jellybean55 (14 July 2013)

She is totally stunning


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 July 2013)

Mrs B said:



			Sorry!  Here's a bit more of her, taken at 10 weeks ...






Click to expand...

Gorgeous,  I want -  I also love cats .  You have a beauty there Mrs B


----------



## tonitot (14 July 2013)

Shes gorgeous  whats her name?


----------



## cptrayes (14 July 2013)

Mrs B said:



			It'll still decide to die of something weird - it's the reason sheep were created - to strive to die in a way no other sheep has thought of before 

Click to expand...

Tell me about it .  I don't have any sheep of my own, but I'm surrounded by the creatures finding ways to die!


----------



## Mrs B (23 July 2013)

Well, she arrived on Sunday. Played with everything in sight for 3 hours, had a snack then hit a sleepy patch ... Her name is Padwa and she was born with the full complement of Cute


----------



## sandi_84 (29 July 2013)

Naaaw! She is just gorgeous! I so want a bengal!  Lucky you!


----------



## pines of rome (30 July 2013)

She is lovely, beautiful markings!


----------

